# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  الزعيم يفتتح نادي الزعيم ( فيديو نادر )

## ود البقعة

*http://youtu.be/YxWWxZl0gmg
*

----------


## مرهف

*[youtube][/url][url]&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]
                        	*

----------

